# Daughter Update



## dordtrecht5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dearest Brethren,

My wife and I desire to publicly thank each of you for your prayer concerning our daughter, Audrey. Also, we wanted to give an update as to her condition.

Since the last post that I placed on the board Audrey has improved. Her condition is progressively getting better. On Sept. 6 her surgeon spoke with the transplant team here in Omaha, the University of Nebraska Med. Center. The Med. Center is a world renown transplant hospital, and clinically speaking probably known as "the best." The transplant team and the surgical team from Children's admit that Audrey is not a good candidate for a transplant at this time. The reasons: 1. She is far too susceptible to infection; 2. She has no veinous access in her upper body.

What they have agree on doing is having a Wound-Vac placed on her abdominal wound. What this apparatus does is pulls the fluid (bile, stomach secretions, intestinal fluid, etc.) away from abdominal cavity decreasing the chances of this fluid "pooling" in the abdominal cavity. She still has 6 fistulas (holes in the intestine) that need to heal up though. With this in mind, they are not sure of the likelihood of the future motility and viability of the small bowel, yet they persist in hoping that she will recover and regain use of the bowel. The concentration now (as it has been) is to keep Audrey free of infection and getting these fistuals healed up. Then, if and when it is time, we can prepare her for transplant. The likelihood for transplant has increased over the past week, even though she is not a candidate right now (if that makes sense). 

Audrey has still been fighting low-grade fevers over the past several days so they have been keeping an eye on that through blood cultures. Everything so far has shown negative as to infection. This is really good and an answer to prayer.

Her blood is showing that there is improvement with white blood cell count and her triglyceride(sp?) count is improving so she can receive more protein in her TPN (blood nutrition). 

She is still "mad at the world" per se, but we are able to get smiles and laughter from her. She is starting to welcome care partners and such, so this is all good as well. If any of you knew Audrey, you would call her an extrovert, she doesn't know strangers. All of the new "attitude" is something that is very foreign to Brigitte and I.

Will you all be kind enough to continue to pray for Audrey, Brigitte and I. Thank you very much


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 10, 2007)

Will be praying, but I'm afraid I missed some threads in the past...may I ask what kind of transplant she is needing and how old she is?


----------



## turmeric (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## dordtrecht5 (Sep 10, 2007)

LadyFlynt,

The "other" post was titled "Serious And Urgent Prayer Request."

The type of transplant that Audrey is facing is a small bowel transplant (with the possibility of liver as well). It is our understanding that this type of transplant is the most dangerous of all transplants because of the risk of infection. It is a relatively new type and mortality rates are not as high as other types of transplant.

Just as a confirmation of God's faithfulness to Audrey, as well as Brigitte and I, she has gone through about 30 surgical procedures (I think we have given up keeping exact count) in 4 short years. Through all of this Audrey has shown us her faith in requesting prayer, listening to us (with concentration) talk to her about salvation, she has talked to other children about God and prayer, etc. Grace IS effectual!!

Thank you for asking about her. 

If anyone has any other questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## dordtrecht5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, it is titled "Urgent and Serious Prayer Request."


----------



## Augusta (Sep 11, 2007)

Praying for you all. What a little trooper. It brings tears to my eyes how brave she must be.


----------



## lololong (Sep 11, 2007)

I am glad she is improving. We will pray for your family in our morning devotion.
Keep us posted.
Can you send a picture? I would love to show my girls the little girl we are praying for.


----------



## dordtrecht5 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have tried to edit a photo or two, but I am not able to get the file size down close enough to make an attachment. If any of you would like, I could send a picture via email. 

Any requests may be sent to [email protected]

Please forgive my lack of competence in not being able to attach. I could probably suffer through the whole thing and make it right, however my time is somewhat limited. Thank you for your understanding.

Blessings,


----------



## dordtrecht5 (Sep 12, 2007)

Again, pardon the ignorance. I just found something that will work. I have posted the picture in "profile" and I think that it should come up next to name when I post this reply. If not click on my user name and it will show "profile" with Audrey's picture on the left. Please forgive me, I am new to this board and the whole get-up. 

Thanks,


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 12, 2007)

What a burden this must be for the child as well as to you and your family dear brother. This in in my prayer. May God give a speedy recovery.


----------

